# Ear pointing



## Lucifer_Regal (Apr 29, 2012)

I know I might get a lot of stick for this, but I'm seriously considering getting my ears pointed. I've done a lot of research but what I have failed to find is a detailed log or description of the healing process. If any of you have had the procedure done and are willing to talk about it to me, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucifer_Regal said:


> I know I might get a lot of stick for this


Why would we get angry? It's your body and ear pointing is hardly a disgusting or stupid thing to change.

It looks pretty damn cool if you ask me.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 29, 2012)

So what are your reasons for wanting to have this done?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 29, 2012)

body modifications are dumb, period

good luck getting a job out side of body modifications with one


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 29, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> body modifications are dumb, period
> 
> good luck getting a job out side of body modifications with one



It probably wouldn't be to hard to get a job. It's not something like getting horn implants or full face tattoos. This one would be easier to hide.


----------



## Lucifer_Regal (Apr 29, 2012)

People do give me stick whenever I mention even the idea for some reason I can't even begin to comprehend.

As for my reason, my ears have always been something I've had a problem accepting. They just aren't right. They're small with no lobes and look like they've been squished forwards. I was looking into plastic surgery when I discovered the ear pointings done by samppa von cyborg. I realised then that I wanted them. I stepped away for two years and thought about it carefully. I have decided that I do want to look into the procedure again and thus this.

As for a job, I'm self-employed as a handyman with a well established customer base and expanding my business constantly. I'm a qualified builder and electrician.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 29, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> It probably wouldn't be to hard to get a job. It's not something like getting horn implants or full face tattoos. This one would be easier to hide.



Horn implants? People get those? :O
Neat.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucifer_Regal said:


> People do give me stick whenever I mention even the idea for some reason I can't even begin to comprehend.



People tend to think it strange when one wants to look like a Vulcan.


----------



## Elim Garak (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you do the Vulcan salute for me when you get it and take a pic?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 29, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Horn implants? People get those? :O
> Neat.



it's not what you think, it makes you look like a Klingon


----------



## Lucifer_Regal (Apr 29, 2012)

*elf
Just saying because Star Trek is just stupid. The physics makes me laugh out loud. Saying that, I suppose it does make a good comedy.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

You'd want to research a very skilled and experienced body modder to do this. (Note: Most surgeons will not touch this sort of thing with a tenfoot pole). So you need to find a reputable body artist with a clean shop. This may mean you have to go across the country, but your ears are attached to you forever so make sure you take the time to find the right person for the job and that you have enough cash for it (probably $700-$1,500). The ear will be cut and stitched, with a bandange holding the cartilege up so that it heals in a point. Make sure that the wrapping support is always correct, that is how the ear will heal in the desired effect. The stitches will be removed two to three weeks from the time of the modification and healing is generally about four weeks I've heard. I think you have to wear the supporter for longer than the stitches are in so that you don't end up with folded, wrinkly, or mishapen ears. 
Good luck.

And if you are a construction worker it shouldn't be too difficult to be able to wear a hat to special contract meetings with clients or such. The construction fields are open and amiable with tattooing and scarification body mods, so it may be a field more tolerable with elfy ears as well. It's still something to think about though, in ten years time will those ears hold you back from some huge contract or put off potential new customers? But you said you've thought this over for about two years, so if that's the case I suppose do what you want. It is your body after all.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Horn implants? People get those? :O
> Neat.


Well, I suppose some people really like them. To me horn implants just look like giant forehead boils or tremendous mega-zits.


----------



## Lucifer_Regal (Apr 29, 2012)

I've researched all the artists I could find doing the procedure and samppa von cyborg's work is fantastic. They actually look natural. But yeah, I'm just looking for someone I could speak to about the healing process.

I have to agree with you on the horn implants though. There are implants which you screw horns into and they don't look like zits but then you have metal screw sockets IN YOUR HEAD. Not to my taste.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 29, 2012)

Deo said:


> Well, I suppose some people really like them. To me horn implants just look like giant forehead boils or tremendous mega-zits.



Eww, so gross looking.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Horn implants? People get those? :O
> Neat.


Horn implants. To make furries look hornier than average :B


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 29, 2012)

Cartilidge is a bit notorious for infection etc. Make sure you go to someone you've thoroughly vetted, and do not slack off on the after care even for a day. It can take six months just for a cartilidge piercing to heal, so this will be a long and probably painful process. Thoroughly do your research, and be aware that it will be constant care while healing, and that may be a while. Good luck!


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 29, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> it's not what you think, it makes you look like a Klingon





Deo said:


> Well, I suppose some people really like them. To me horn implants just look like giant forehead boils or tremendous mega-zits.



*SO* not what I thought they were.



Lucifer_Regal said:


> *elf
> Just saying because Star Trek is just stupid. The physics makes me laugh out loud. Saying that, I suppose it does make a good comedy.



Better than the Star Wars interpretation >.>



Aleu said:


> Horn implants. To make furries look hornier than average :B



We need that


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

A quick search took me to this page :V



> The surgery is painful and irreversible. It's one body modification  change, unlike a tattoo or a piercing, that you can't take back.
> [...]
> But another who had the procedure complained about the excruciating  pain, especially when trying to sleep, to avoid lying on the healing  ear.
> [...]
> "The real risks are one - major deformity of the ear, which is very easy  to have happen and two, infection of the ear," said Dr. Arthur W.  Perry, author of "Straight Talk About Cosmetic Surgery."  "And if  infection occurs, it can destroy the ear within days."



Why not go for a fake ear kind of thing?


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 29, 2012)

I say do what you want to and screw what anyone else says.   Maybe vets could start doing this as alternate income source. heck they do it all the time on dogs


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Apr 29, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> I say do what you want to and screw what anyone else says.   Maybe vets could start doing this as alternate income source. heck they do it all the time on dogs



Because I totally want my vet with a degree in performing surgery on animals to perform a life-changing, expensive, and painful surgery on my ears that will stay with me for the rest of my life. Couldn't be more qualified.

Anyways. OP. I' with Deo. Those pointed ears may look cool now but years down the road, you might come to regret it. I'm like that with people that get tattoos and shit allll over their bodies. Might look cool having flames and skulls as sleeve tattoos when you're in your 20's, but when you're 40+ settling down with a growing family they may not look so cool. But that's your decision to make, not mine.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 29, 2012)

Deo said:


> Well, I suppose some people really like them. To me horn implants just look like giant forehead boils or tremendous mega-zits.



I HAVE AN INCREDIBLE URGE TO POP THEM


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 29, 2012)

I wanted to do something like this when I was about 12, so glad I didn't go through with it now though.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 29, 2012)

the main reason i discourage people doing body modifications is that most people who do regret it.

when you get something like your ears done, it will stay like that, for the rest of your life.  when you're young this may sound cool, but as you get older, there is a very high chance you will regret ever doing it.
you will tell yourself today "i'll never regret it" just like everyone else did
but how do you know what you will like when you are older? most people who try to predict are wrong...


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Because I totally want my vet with a degree in performing surgery on animals to perform a life-changing, expensive, and painful surgery on my ears that will stay with me for the rest of my life. Couldn't be more qualified.


Actually, I worked for a vet and I'd rather have a DVM cut and suture my ears rather than a "body modification artist" with no actual medical-esque degree. And I've been treated for cuts and gouges by the vet I worked for, the medicenes they use on animals are for the most part identical to those they use on humans; dosages being the key difference. And suturing is suturing, skin is skin, and cartilege is cartilege no matter what species it is in. There really isn't a vast difference between shaping dogs' ears surgically and shaping humans' ears surgically.

The only reason you would go to a body modification person over a vet would be that the body modifier would have more experience performing the procedure. That's really the only thing setting them apart.



Tiger In A Tie said:


> Anyways. OP. I' with Deo. Those pointed ears may look cool now but years down the road, you might come to regret it. I'm like that with people that get tattoos and shit allll over their bodies. Might look cool having flames and skulls as sleeve tattoos when you're in your 20's, but when you're 40+ settling down with a growing family they may not look so cool. But that's your decision to make, not mine.


This is not what I meant. I am an avid fan of tattoos and I think they look awesome at 40, 60, or 80 years old. Regret is possible, but that's not for us to judge what another person may or may not regret ten or twenty years from now. It's best to let people make these decisions without us projecting regret onto them.

















I cannot see that being the owner of such art would be a bad thing.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 29, 2012)

Deo said:


>


I actually said, "Oh wow, jeez," out loud. I'm generally ambivalent about tattoos, but that's gorgeous.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry, Deo, definitely misunderstood you. You bring up good points, too, thanks for your input on the vet thing!


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I actually said, "Oh wow, jeez," out loud. I'm generally ambivalent about tattoos, but that's gorgeous.


Oh man, I KNOW. Some tattoos are just too stunning. 
HAVE SOME MORE!
http://zhippo.com/JeffGogueHOSTED/images/news/skull-tattoo.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-uA2cATn7b...AuI/BR1ElqR2O-8/s1600/chestpieceJeffGogue.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0apnw3PnM1r8qy2yo2_500.jpg
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0apnw3PnM1r8qy2yo1_500.jpg
http://www.zhippo.com/JeffGogueHOSTED/images/gallery/91.jpg
http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1rpdeAvLR1r18wcio1_r1_500.jpg
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0260tmSUL1r8qy2yo7_500.jpg
http://a2.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/116/506336e804ca4b2d87afbe9bc69b68ef/l.jpg
http://bioephemera.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/biomecharm-1.jpg



Oh don't worry Tiger, it's okay. 
Agreed, FUCK YEAH VETERINARIANS.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 30, 2012)

this thread reminded me of a certain tattoo picture i saw long ago


----------



## zachhart12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this thread reminded me of a certain tattoo picture i saw long ago



SICK!!!!!!!!!  And wtf is wrong with guy on the lefts' chest?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> SICK!!!!!!!!!  And wtf is wrong with guy on the lefts' chest?



i do not know,

and i do not want to know


----------



## zachhart12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i do not know,
> 
> and i do not want to know



Lawl.  Damn babyfurs and their wetting...so gross.


----------



## Teal (Apr 30, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this thread reminded me of a certain tattoo picture i saw long ago


 There is sooo much wrong with that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 30, 2012)

Lucifer_Regal said:


> I know I might get a lot of stick for this, *but I'm seriously considering getting my ears pointed*. I've done a lot of research but what I have failed to find is a detailed log or description of the healing process. If any of you have had the procedure done and are willing to talk about it to me, I would be eternally grateful.



Having jumped right on this without reading any responses to this OP, I'm wondering if anyone has yet commented as to why you'd want to look like a Vulcan.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 30, 2012)

OP, at least you've taken the time to think this over, which some people really should do. Been thinking over a tattoo myself, though I feel I need to make my decision sometime soon, as I planned it for specifically this year.

Also, if they do look natural enough, you can always tell your employer that they have been like that you whole life. 



Deo said:


> This is not what I meant. I am an avid fan of tattoos and I think they look awesome at 40, 60, or 80 years old. Regret is possible, but that's not for us to judge what another person may or may not regret ten or twenty years from now. It's best to let people make these decisions without us projecting regret onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn those are some sweet tattoos. And I love the caption for the bottom picture. My grandfather is in his late 70's with a few visible tattoos on his arms, and they look good on him.



Roose Hurro said:


> Having jumped right on this without reading any responses to this OP, I'm wondering if anyone has yet commented as to why you'd want to look like a Vulcan.



Yep. Mentioned already. Late to the party, Roose.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 30, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> SICK!!!!!!!!!  And wtf is wrong with guy on the lefts' chest?



He has funnel chest and many with that has breathing problems and back/chest pain.

I have a friend with funnel chest, and its not funny or wtf.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 30, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Yep. Mentioned already. *Late to the party, Roose.*



Shoot... I never get to have any fun.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 30, 2012)

The first and fourth tattoos that you posted Deo are bad ass.


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd personally never get it done, mainly for one I never watched Star Trek and frankly I don't like elves very much, smug, pompous think they're so high and mighty lol But that is just my opinion don't let me discourage you, go for it and have the pointiest ears you can get


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 30, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Why would we get angry? It's your body and ear pointing is hardly a disgusting or stupid thing to change.
> 
> It looks pretty damn cool if you ask me.



I agree, Redfoxtwo. 
1) Lucifer (or Regal or both) why would you get hate about this thread, its a clear thought out thread?, unlike some other newer people posts.
2)That sounds amazing! I might look into that later.
3) As Red said above, its your body, do what ever the hell your want with it, although personally I wouldnt do something if it had long term detrimental effects, just me.
4) I am a LOTR fan, thus a fan of pointed ears, I think that would look very good.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Aldino (May 1, 2012)

If you ever get flak for having your ears pointed go live in Asheville NC, the people there will accept you no matter what you do to yourself.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> SICK!!!!!!!!!  And wtf is wrong with guy on the lefts' chest?





Ikrit said:


> i do not know,
> 
> and i do not want to know



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pectus_excavatum


----------



## Yago (May 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pectus_excavatum



I've got a friend with that.


----------



## Rhampage (May 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pectus_excavatum



That is creepy and extremely unfortunate. . . But I want to eat ice cream out of it for some reason.


----------



## Lucifer_Regal (May 7, 2012)

http://nathansummers.tumblr.com/post/21757987464/ear-pointing-by-samppa-von-cyborg-healed-at-two

Just to get back on topic from... chest things
That's the kind of point I'd go for.
Natural-looking and not likely to nterferere too much with social interactions.
Like I was saying, I'm looking to see if any of you guys on the forum had had this done and would talk to me about the healing process because some of you guys are quite friendly and it'd be less intimidating to approach someone as a fellow furry than me talking to some "tumblr-famous" guy.


----------



## Teal (May 7, 2012)

Lucifer_Regal said:


> http://nathansummers.tumblr.com/post/21757987464/ear-pointing-by-samppa-von-cyborg-healed-at-two
> 
> Just to get back on topic from... chest things
> That's the kind of point I'd go for.
> ...


 Well that's definately more naturel looking than a lot I've seen.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 7, 2012)

Yago said:


> I've got a friend with that.


I actually do have it. Luckily, though, its not nearly as severe as the picture on wikipedia or the tattoo one.
Instead of looking totally horrific, it pronounces my pectus muscles, making them look a lot bigger than they actually are. ^^ But, people still know that my chest shouldn't be the way it is.
Also, no breathing problems/heart deformations that i know of from it, so i don't need surgery.

Back on topic:
The thing about the tattoos and body modification for me is not what people would think, but what about when you get really old and wrinkly? They wouldn't look half as cool as they did when you first got them.


----------



## Xenke (May 7, 2012)

Lucifer_Regal said:


> That's the kind of point I'd go for.
> *Natural-looking* and not likely to nterferere too much with social interactions.



I know what you're trying to say, but I can't help but feel this statement is kind of ridiculous. Isn't the whole point to take what is a "natural" ear and distort it to something you find more appealing? Maybe it's just because I find ear-pointing generally unattractive and unappealing, but yea... just a thought.

In any case, good luck with that. As others have said, make sure you get someone credible.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 7, 2012)

Xenke said:


> I know what you're trying to say, but I can't help but feel this statement is kind of ridiculous. Isn't the whole point to take what is a "natural" ear and distort it to something you find more appealing?



I suppose natural in the sense of "not looking completely off/different from the human body".

To OP: I remember wanting to do it when I was a kid, but I grew out of it. Then again, I wanted to be General Grievous when I was a child too, so yes. Children want odd things. Point is, it's cool you're going through with it.


----------

